# Huron River Wednesday 11-18-15



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Fished the Huron between Telegraph and Fort St. 9:30 - 12:00 and got one twenty-four inch steelhead on a Hot-N-Tot. I also saw another fish, but couldn't get it to hit on cranks or spoons. Also, I have been trying spawn every now and then with no luck except for really big bluegills near fallen tree limbs. I need to start trying wax worms and jigs soon because I've seen a few caught on that program the last two weeks. I'm sure fishing will improve as we get the nasty weather coming our way along with the temperature drop. 

Frank


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for the report Frank. Sounds about par for the course around that area right now. Going to try and get up that way tomorrow and wet some line. Hopefully can get a 24 incher of my own, LOL! Fish On Bro!!


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Raylaser said:


> Thanks for the report Frank. Sounds about par for the course around that area right now. Going to try and get up that way tomorrow and wet some line. Hopefully can get a 24 incher of my own, LOL! Fish On Bro!!


If you go tomorrow, good luck. I hope we get a big push of fish after the bad weather goes through.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

that's my thinking that this rain might bring in some fresh fish!


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Raylaser said:


> Thanks for the report Frank. Sounds about par for the course around that area right now. Going to try and get up that way tomorrow and wet some line. Hopefully can get a 24 incher of my own, LOL! Fish On Bro!!


There seems to be a fair number of them this size in the river. I've caught a couple swinging flies and both were in the 22 - 24 inch range. I have a friend who has caught a number of them this Fall and the majority have been that size as well. 

I'm not going to complain too much though. A 10 minute drive to catch a 24 incher beats a 3 to 4 hour drive to the west side to try and catch one bigger.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Right on! I'll save that time and gas to have some fun locally.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Get em Raylaser, I am going to try my luck between blind time. Hoping for surf n turf.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Robert Holmes said:


> Get em Raylaser, I am going to try my luck between blind time. Hoping for surf n turf.


Thanks Robert, no venison yesterday but did manage my 1st steel of the year.


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Raylaser said:


> Thanks Robert, no venison yesterday but did manage my 1st steel of the year.
> View attachment 196984


Way to go Raylaser. I also managed to pick up one steelhead that could be the twin of yours. It does seem like most of the fish being caught this year are in the 20 - 25 inch range and look very healthy. 

Frank


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I am having a hard time with the steelhead too much rain in the UP and there is lots of tannic acid in the water this causes them to stay out in the lake.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Raylaser said:


> Thanks Robert, no venison yesterday but did manage my 1st steel of the year.
> View attachment 196984


Good Deal. I tried Saturday morning in the snow for a bit. Had one hit but no hook up. I'll be at it again this Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

mfs686 said:


> Good Deal. I tried Saturday morning in the snow for a bit. Had one hit but no hook up. I'll be at it again this Thanksgiving weekend.


Good luck! I'm going to concentrate on venison for a while until I get some meat for the freezer to go along with the fish. It's a hard choice where to spend my limited free time as the fishing is picking-up in a lot of places. Buddy of mine just landed one of his best walleye ever off a pier in Lake Erie and the rivers are getting better but not gang busters but good enough to make me struggle whether to fish or hunt but the need for some back straps is pretty strong right now, LOL!!


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Frank said:


> Way to go Raylaser. I also managed to pick up one steelhead that could be the twin of yours. It does seem like most of the fish being caught this year are in the 20 - 25 inch range and look very healthy.
> 
> Frank


Thanks Frank! Congrats to you as well! Steelies aren't in the river in big numbers but they are nice fresh fish. Good for SE Michigan for sure!!


----------

